# User Profiles



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Thought I'd kick this one off as I've previously posted these elsewhere but now there is a Vesuvius section I'll add it here.

Using 18g VST, 18g in 1:2 ratio , targeting 36g out.

My main profile is a lever style one

*14s-2b,5s-10b,5s-9b,5s-8b,5s-7b,5s-6b,14s-4b *total 52s but aim to stop it at 44s as this is when it normally hits 36g. I stop by weight.

re long preinfusions, I had the pressure gauge on the group, since replaced by temp sensor, but whilst the pressure shown on the gauge is the same as on the lcd, there is a period of 6 to 7 seconds where no pressure is registered on the gauge. I think this is the E61 group filling, not sure.

So not sure what effect less than 6s PI will have, that's why I use 14s. Also, using a naked, with the right grind, this is when drips just start to appear before the pressure starts to ramp up.

The other profiles I have are for Light Roasts, Flat 9 bar, Flat 6 bar, both these with 7s pre infusion first.

I use the 6 bar one also to carry out the back flush with a blind basket.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I like X-Flavour profile that has been shared in the forum:

8sec - 2bar ->(5sec - 9bar) ->(6sec - 8bar) ->(6sec - 8bar) ->(5sec - 7bar)->(3sec - 7bar) -> 90sec - 6bar

and the result is sweet:


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Stevebee said:


> Thought I'd kick this one off as I've previously posted these elsewhere but now there is a Vesuvius section I'll add it here.
> 
> Using 18g VST, 18g in 1:2 ratio , targeting 36g out.
> 
> ...


What's your light roast profile Steve?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm finding x-flavour profile is working best for decaf funnily enough.

I usually try a new bean on lever profile first though not for decaf now


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just got my V so fiddling with profiles. Does anyone have Ron's spreadsheet that they could email me please?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

If I'm using a long pre infusion profile I adjust the length of it to when the coffee starts to become visible at the bottom of the filter which is usually about 14s.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

I have a few settings on PDF that I can upload later if that helps?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Les996 said:


> I have a few settings on PDF that I can upload later if that helps?


Yes please. I will pm you with an email address if you could ping it over too please?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Ping me your emails addresses and ill send you the full file


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

File sent to IGM45


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

igm45 said:


> Yes please. I will pm you with an email address if you could ping it over too please?


Have emailed


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

kenny - profiles sent via email


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Planter said:



> kenny - profiles sent via email


Thanks mate, will take a look


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks mate, will take a look


Not a problem, there are more than enough to play with. I had a look over and then extracted the ones I knew I would like to try based on previous experience. I kind of always preferred the slow ramp up then tail off style profiles and there are quite a few variants on there for that type. But equally plenty of flatter style profiles or quick ramps etc


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

There is much talk of what profile to use for lighter roasts, what are people using for darker roasts or blends?


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

igm45 said:


> There is much talk of what profile to use for lighter roasts, what are people using for darker roasts or blends?


 I am on a Fudge at the moment from Rave, I think it is a medium/dark roast and using profile 2 on my list (have put on download section ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Les996 said:


> I am on a Fudge at the moment from Rave, I think it is a medium/dark roast and using profile 2 on my list (have put on download section ?


 Similar roast level to me then,

I'm on Rave signature blend (I don't normally drink that roast level, just experimenting). So far I've tried it on X profile, and a 2-bar pre-infusion until first drips appear (15 seconds) followed by ramp up to 9 bar (a further 19 sec). I've got your download and will take a look, thanks.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Les996 said:


> I am on a Fudge at the moment from Rave, I think it is a medium/dark roast and using profile 2 on my list (have put on download section ?


 Just seen the download file. Excellent work. On my profile I aim to end the shot at 44s but run the profile as 52s in case grind a bit tight and my output hasn't hit target (1:2) by then.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Stevebee said:


> Just seen the download file. Excellent work. On my profile I aim to end the shot at 44s but run the profile as 52s in case grind a bit tight and my output hasn't hit target (1:2) by then.


What's your breakdown between pre-infusion/extraction?

Is that lighter roast? I generally cut my darker bean time down to avoid bitterness.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Medium roast. 14s 2bar preinfusion. Lighter roasts I either increase PI to 3 bar or increase time and/or pressure depending on flow.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

What are people tending to use for decaf?

I find it behaves different no matter what roast level. I don't get anything beyond medium/dark now though tend to start on x-flavour profile and go from there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Stevebee said:


> Thought I'd kick this one off as I've previously posted these elsewhere but now there is a Vesuvius section I'll add it here.
> Using 18g VST, 18g in 1:2 ratio , targeting 36g out.
> My main profile is a lever style one
> *14s-2b,5s-10b,5s-9b,5s-8b,5s-7b,5s-6b,14s-4b *total 52s but aim to stop it at 44s as this is when it normally hits 36g. I stop by weight.
> ...


A little bit off topic - but can u tell us if the temp sensor usage has led you to change your temp offset?

My is set as default but I'm getting the impression it might be a bit high as I'm getting very slight flash boiling when left for a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I did a bit of testing with a home made scace device as I wasn't sure either. Mine is set st 13c. At my room temp ambient turns out 13 is the right offset for my machine so I left as is.

I use the temp sensor to indicate when the machine is up to temp and to check what it shows pre and during shot. This is because I use it at Farmer's Markets where ambient can vary more than in a kitchen. If it's say 2c lower than normal I change the brew temp up by 2 rather than mess with the offset as it will only a temporary change. Once the coffee is flying out I then change it back to 93


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Planter said:


> Ping me your emails addresses and ill send you the full file





Planter said:


> File sent to IGM45


 Would one of you be able to forward this to me, please? ? cc @igm45


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

L&R said:


> I like X-Flavour profile that has been shared in the forum:
> 
> 8sec - 2bar ->(5sec - 9bar) ->(6sec - 8bar) ->(6sec - 8bar) ->(5sec - 7bar)->(3sec - 7bar) -> 90sec - 6bar


 What's the significance of splitting up the profile like that e.g. 5sec 7bar stage 5 and a 3sec 7bar stage 6? Why not 8sec 7bar stage 5?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@catpuccino Head over to the downloads:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/files/

and they are on there.

Also check out the Rao method, which I use a fair amount too:

https://www.scottrao.com/blog/2018/7/18/advanced-mode-on-the-de1

Note though that we have to 'cheat' a bit. As he works with flow rate. Basically I have one profile of 2 bar, start the machine up, wait for pressure gauge to note puck resistance, depress lever to 45 degree point.

Start 30 second timer.

Select 6 bar profile and at end of 30 secs lift lever until desired weight reached.

Sounds like it should be hugely over-extracted (and sometimes is) but more often than not you reach tasty.

Hope that makes sense, if not, shout.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

igm45 said:


> @catpuccino Head over to the downloads:
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/files/
> 
> ...


 Many thanks, will work my way through this


----------

